# First ever RTA build and need some help please



## HvNDhF (27/8/17)

Hi all. 

I bought myself a Geekvape ammit 25 rta and coil master diy v3 kit yesterday at vapecon.

I want to get into building and wicking my own coils but dont know at what ohms I should build the coil?

I have watched videos etc on how to build and wick the coils but unsure of the ohms.

Anyone that can point me in the right direction please

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky3 (27/8/17)

As a beginner myself and NOT an expert I would say try and go for anything from 0.2 to 0.35 ohms. It works fir me. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (27/8/17)

Thanks for your reply? What size should I use? 2.5 mm or 3 mm or 3.5mm? Not too sure about that

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (27/8/17)

If you go to this site, you can see how the different wires, inner diameter, number of wraps etc will affect your coil resistance. There is no right and wrong. If you are going for clouds, you will probably be happy with a lower resistance and higher wattages. If you are more after flavour, a moderate resistance of 0.3-0.7Ω and somewhat lower wattages may work. But it's personal taste. Experiment with a few different wires, resistances and wattages, and find a sweet spot for you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## HvNDhF (27/8/17)

Thank You def going for flavor and not clouds

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NielJoubert (27/8/17)

You can have a look here too. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-ammit-25-thread.t39221/

The thread has all the solutions to any problems you will run into along with a lot of tips.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (27/8/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Thanks for your reply? What size should I use? 2.5 mm or 3 mm or 3.5mm? Not too sure about that
> 
> Sent fr
> 
> om my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


3mm.is what works best IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HvNDhF (28/8/17)

Hi all maybe some help please. Used some fused clapton wire and ohms is reading at just over 0.5 ohm. When I put the set up on my Smok Alien mod and confirm the new coil, I get an error the reads "don't abuse protection". What can this be? Sorry if it is a dumb question.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (28/8/17)

Advice from Vaping Underground user:



> From what I have read, it seems to occur when the resistance reads differently to what you set it at when you put the tank on. If it keeps happening, take the tank off, press fire, then put it back on, and select new coil. If it STILL happens, I would change the coil if everything is in place and correct.



Also make sure that the coil is screwed in nice and snug, and that the coil isn't shorting out against anything. It must touch only the posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HvNDhF (28/8/17)

Will double check everyrhing tonight and upload pics if I struggle

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (28/8/17)

Thanks all. I made sure everything is snug and now the ohm are reading the same as on the ohm reader. When firing the mod I also see that the coil is heating up evenly from the middle to the outside. Now to try my first wicking ever

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/8/17)

HvNDhF said:


> Thanks all. I made sure everything is snug and now the ohm are reading the same as on the ohm reader. When firing the mod I also see that the coil is heating up evenly from the middle to the outside. Now to try my first wicking ever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Exciting moment - good luck 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HvNDhF (30/8/17)

Still not much luck, getting bad spitback en gurggling. Should I try more cotton?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

